# Laufraeder einspeichen



## gage_ (5. Dezember 2001)

Hey,

wer weiss denn einen Laden in HH, der Laufraeder *sauber* und halbwegs preiswert einspeicht?

Danke,
  Gregor.


----------



## Rabbit (5. Dezember 2001)

Sorry, aber da kann ich dir nicht helfen! Bin bisher nicht in die Verlegenheit gekommen und habe auch überhaupt keine Ahnung, was das kosten könnte!
Aber frag doch mal bei CNC an, da kann man ja üblicherweise ein wenig handeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (5. Dezember 2001)

würd´ ich auch sagen...  oder vonHacht, die kriegen das auch ganz gut hin...

mfg, Bischi


----------



## PrimOChris (6. Dezember 2001)

Obwohl ich den Laden eigentlich meide, war ich mit den Laufrädern von "von Hacht" immer sehr zufrieden.
Da kommt irgendwie einmal die Woche so ein Laufradspezi vorbei, lohnt sich aber nur, wenn Du genaue Vorstellungen, bzw.  besondere Naben hast.
Besonders billig sind die ja nicht... -Und deren Felgenauswahl ist auch nicht mehr so berauschend, wie sie mal war.


Ausserdem ist ja jetzt Winter und das ist Einspeichzeit! Ich werde mir auch drei neue Räder basteln.

By the way, ich suche Campagnolo Thorr Felgen!


----------



## gage_ (6. Dezember 2001)

.. das is ja schon mal was ...

@rabbit .. meinst Du TNC? Hmm, waer ne Idee, kann ich mir gleich noch nen Speedhub reinspeichen lassen  Ansonsten, wer ist CNC? War das der Laden in der Max-Brauer?

@PrimOChris .. inwiefern meinst Du lohnt es sich nur dann? haette gerne NC-17 Naben, sind die besonders? Oder meinst Du wegen der Speichenlaenge oder sowas? Selber machen waere toll, hab aber weder die Tools noch den Plan davon 

Gregor.


----------



## PrimOChris (6. Dezember 2001)

Hi Gregor!

CNC ist in der Stresemannstraße hhtp://www.cnc-bike.de

Ich meinte mit "lohnt nicht" lediglich, daß man oft Standardware (Shimano/Mavic) deutlich preiswerter bekommt als sich speziell Laufräder bei von Hacht anfertigen zu lassen.Wenn Du also mit Standardware leben kannst... Na, ja die haben da so´ne Tabelle mit Komponenten/Preisen is alles möglich. Die Einzelteilpreise bei von Hacht sind aber zum Teil wirklich happig.

Die NC17 Naben kenne ich nicht.
Wenn DU aber bereits Naben und/oder Felgen hast, ist denke ich von Hacht gar kein soo schlechter Tip. Wobei ich den CNC-Jungs und Mädels auch zutraue gute Laufräder zu bauen.

Ich habe sowohl bei von Hacht, als auch bei CNC bereits Laufräder gekauft. -Kein Anlass zur Klage!

Aber an meine selbsteingespeichten kamen die alle nicht heran!  

Viel Werkzeug braucht man gar nicht:
1.) Schraubendreher
2.) Speichennippeldreher (oder wie sowas heißt; spokey eben)
3.) evtl kleine Rundfeile
4.) bischn Leinöl
5.) Zentrierlehre
6.) alte Gabel oder Hinterbau oder Zentrierständer

Einzige wirklich notwendige Investition ist wohl ´ne Zentrierlehre, die hast Du aber nach zwei Laufrädern (ein Satz) wieder ´raus.
Anleitung zum Einspeichen gibt´s im Internet (habe aber gerade keinen Link zur Hand, wurde hier im Forum aber auch schon mal diskutiert...)

Ferner braucht man:
1.) viel Zeit (gerade beim ersten Mal)
2.) vieel Liebe
3.) noch mehr Liebe
4.) bisch´n Geduld

Dann wird´s schon

p.s.
Schönen Durst EUch SfdW´lern


----------

